# bovver boots



## Trauer

How do you call _bovver boots_ in Finnish? I heard today word _butsit_ but is it really it?


----------



## sakvaka

No, it isn't. _Buutsit_ are just _boots_. _Bovver boots_ are _maihinnousukengät _or _maiharit_.


----------



## Trauer

Kiitti! Olen kuullu sen nimen joskus, mut olen unohtanu sitä heti


----------



## sakvaka

Trauer said:


> Kiitti! Olen kuullu sen nimen joskus, mut olen unohtanu (parempi: unohdin) sen heti



Ole hyvä. Lopuksi, tavan mukaan, pieni korjaus.


----------



## Trauer

Ihminen oppii koko elämänsä


----------



## sakvaka

... ajan.  Eikä kaikkea voi osata kerralla. Hyviä lauseita olet silti saanut aikaan!

EDIT: Tuo sanan "ajan" lisääminen on ehkä makuasia...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Oppia ikä kaikki."


----------

